# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نعي الشيخ بشار عواد معروف للحاج الحبيب اللمسي صاحب دار الغرب الاسلامي

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي



----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجعله من أهل الجنة الذين هم فيها خالدون.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ..

----------

